# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  steps - treads - stairs

## ajm

I am after some treads - 1400mm wide by 230-250mm deep. In Brisbane. 
I just posted in Demolition (http://www.renovateforum.com/f233/st...stairs-112390/) but not sure where it should go. Could mods dump the incorrect placed one please?

----------


## Bedford

We'll leave them both and see how you go!  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Wilson Timbers. They will even cut to length and wax seal the end grain for you.

----------


## ajm

> Wilson Timbers. They will even cut to length and wax seal the end grain for you.

  agreed. they are a good bunch. I was rather hoping to get them for next to nix though... :Thumbup:

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahahahanaha. Yep, good luck with that. At $35 per mt. no one will be giving them away, unless they are shagged :Biggrin:

----------


## rhancock

What about the demolition yards?  I use Caylamax at Brendale and there's also Underwood demolitions on the southside.

----------


## ajm

the kids and i absolutely love caylamax :Biggrin:  and will be heading over there on saturday. still thought i would ask though.

----------


## ajm

> Bwahahahahanaha. Yep, good luck with that. At $35 per mt. no one will be giving them away, unless they are shagged

   and to add to this, we sold four of these exact length treads just before christmas for $20  each. i had been holding on to them for a rainy day. doh! 
I have seen some at $28lm. i think it was the Underwood Demo Market.

----------


## ringtail

I guess that's what happens when it doesn't rain for so long.  :Biggrin:

----------

